# Tomy AFX Aurora Group "C" Prototype



## Race Driver (Nov 24, 2014)

I have a Tomy AFX by Aurora, Group "C" Prototype, Sauber Mercedes new in the box.Bought this for my son back in 1980's.Can't find anything on it.Could someone help please with any info? It is HO.Thanks.



Gary


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Those are not really Aurora cars, Tomy bought the business after Aurora folded and introduced the Super G+ chassis some years later. That is what is probably under the Sauber Mercedes body, although the chassis might also be a Turbo, which preceded the SG+.
Look here: http://www.modelmotorist.com/web-content/idchass.jsp#aurora
Later Tomy gave up on slot cars and Racemasters took over the business using the AFX name. There is more history on the AFX site.


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

*tomy afx aurora Group C*

Google "AFX 4 Way Split" Circuit Board #61 Mercedes and the Silver #63 Mercedes are 2 of the cars in this set. Without a picture can only speculate what you have. If the box is yellow cardboard then it will be a Turbo chassis version. If the box is the so called "Jewel or Primus case" with the clear hard plastic lid and the pit box bottom with Japanese writing then it would be the EX001 Super G Plus #63


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Welcome to the board Race Driver.

As was suggested, probably the best way to sort this out is to get a positive ID on the body to start with. Is it one of these? Granted, they are well used but should give you the idea.

Cheers,
Michael.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

You can also check my web site for pictures.

mswaterlogged.wix.com/afx-museum

Could be turbo, Super Racing Turbo or SG+.

Charlie


----------



## Race Driver (Nov 24, 2014)

Found my car on Google but can't give URL until I have 5 posts.I Googled up Tomy AFX Mercedes Sauber and found one that was sold at auction in 2011.Thanks.


Gary


----------



## Race Driver (Nov 24, 2014)

My son and me used to race back in 1987-1990.A few fellows had tracks,some oval and some road course.I believed we had 5 classes of cars we raced.Still have all our race cars and parts.If I can figure out how to load photos,I'll take some of the cars.



Gary


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

photobucket.com is a very easy, free sight and you can use the built in link to post pictures here from there.
did I mention FREE?
did I mentions EASY?


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Free! Easy! .... I'm all over that.


----------

